# Cliff's Christmas Cook



## Cliff H. (Dec 17, 2006)

I am typing from Texas.  I am here for Christmas with the family.  I have a interestiing cook coming up.

Two Butts
Three racks of spares
One brisket flat
Two chickens

Lots of different cook times and all will be served around 5:00

It is going to be a long night and day.  Brother Brex will be here about 8:00am to back me up.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 18, 2006)

Go boys, go!


----------



## Finney (Dec 18, 2006)

Sounds like a good meal to me so far.  Sides?

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 18, 2006)

Butts are on at 4:00am rubbed with mustard and Texas BBQ Rub.  

Some of you may remember me mentioning that I lost my Dad to throat cancer back in Feb. of this year.

I was telling my mom about a particular sample of rub we are going to use on chicken today and others that I wanted to try.  She went to the pantry and came out with a bag of TX BBQ rub that my dad had bought but only taste tested.  I decided to do both butts with that rub.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 18, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good meal to me so far.  Sides?
> 
> Merry Christmas guys.



That is a good question Chris.  I hope my mom make some sides.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 18, 2006)

I like your idea of using the Texas BBQ rub, kinda of like in memory of your father.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 18, 2006)

Here are some early morning pics just incase someone thinks I am not really cooking today.  

I started at 3:00.  Coal bed was ready about 4:00





Butts on at 4:00 and brisket on at 5:00 in the am.


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 18, 2006)

That looks darn good!!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 18, 2006)

You go guys...looks like the makings of a great cook..


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 18, 2006)

Cook came together pretty well.  I missed the chicken turn in by about thirty minutes. :? 

I thought the small brisket flat would be dry after sitting in the cooler for five hours but it was still real tender.









The butts were outstanding.  This was my first time using TX BBQ Rub.  I wasn't sure about it because of the high brown sugar content but it was very good.  I foiled at 165, pulled at 200 and rested for 3 hours.







Three different rubs on the ribs.  Wolfe rub original was the only one that met my expectations.









Chickens just did not want to get up to temp so they were a little late coming off the pit even after cranking the heat up a bit to get them finished.

 I was the only one that got a taste of them  They were juicy and tender.









Merry Christmas to everyone from Cliff, Brex and Family.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks awesome Cliff !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 19, 2006)

Fantastic looking spread of food Cliff!  I'm sure it tasted even better than it looked!!!  Great job, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2006)

Great job brothers! If it tasted 1/2 as good as it looked you guys were winners!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Man Cliff everything looked great, nice job!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 19, 2006)

Alright Cliff.  Thats some fine looking grub you did up there.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 19, 2006)

Great cook Cliff.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice job Cliff..


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 23, 2006)

Almost forgot these pics.

Little fishing in Dec down at the pond.









Brex forced me to take his caddy and a big load of hickory back to Ar with me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

Cliff those pic's are the icing on the cake!!!  I love to see youngin's fishin'.  Reminds me of me and my dad!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 23, 2006)

That's so cute... What do you call em? Catfish or Bullpout?


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 24, 2006)

Those are Catfish and they taste goooooood.


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 24, 2006)

Good times...that is priceless!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow, now that's some great chow.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 24, 2006)

You can't go to Disney World and have an experince like that! Great job boys!


----------

